# 40' Bayfield Ketch



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Did a search on Yachtworld, there are a few of them. All were made in early 80's with asking price of 80 to 110K. I can't find any reviews or owner club on the net.

Anyone know any info on this boat? She is heavy and but only take 4'11" draft. I though it will be good for the Chesapeake bay and off shore sailing. My concern may be too big for me to sail alone. 

No, I do have family, but no one will go to the seas with me.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If you like to sail rather than motor, this would be about the last boat that you would want on the Chesapeake Bay. The Chesapeake is a great cruising and sailing ground, but it really rewards boats that offer better saing ability at either end of the wind range, but especially in the light to moderate end of things. 

I personally do not like Bayfields for short-handed sailing or for offshore work, since big displacements mean big sails to handle and poor sailing performance. In the case of the Bayfields, I personally do not like their rolly motion. 

Jeff


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeff for the helpful input. 

For most part, all blue water vessels are heavy. Is Bayfield worst than other well known boats like IP, Shannon, Caliber or Valiant? 

Aside from the big sails, will one be happy if he is going to sail coastal (from Maine to FL), to Caribbean and beyond for about 5 years or so?


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Hard to find a more beautiful boat. Perfect boat for the Caribbean and I doubt you'd be disapointed. Just don't expect to get anywhere quick..... full keel and heavy displacement. But you're sailing and don't need to get anywhere quick, that's the beauty!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know the Bayfield. I sail a 39' 16 ton ketch alone. Sometimes it feels like work, but she holds her course and cruises right along. Singlehanding requires forethought, moreso with a bigger boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

First of all, I would disagree with your statement that "For most part, all blue water vessels are heavy." From my perspective, I suggest that statement reflects something of an anachronistic point of view. Many, if not most, of the respected blue water boat builder of yore who are still in business have shifted their newer designs to more moderate L/D's as the current science based understanding of offshore safety, and the evolution of the technology of boat building has moved towards lighter yet more seaworthy, seakindly, easier to handle, better performing, and ultimately safer designs to take offshore. 

Perhaps I come at this differently then most folks but in a general sense, I believe that a long distance cruising boat needs somewhere between 5,500 and 11,000 lbs of displacement per person, and that the number of people who you anticipate distance cruising aboard will dictate your ideal overall displacement. (Some people prefer as much as 15,000 lbs/person, but personally I do not subscribe to that heavier number for a wide range of reasons that can be found in many of my other posts around this forum.) 

From there I suggest that ideally a boat that will be used in a wide range of applications, including both coastal and long distance cruising, (such as you are planning) should ideally have an L/D less than 200, and for ease of handling an SA/D over 20. 

To a great extent the kinds of boats that you are describing are very poorly suited for coastal cruising, especially in a venue like the Chesapeake Bay, essentially spending most of their time underway as a slow powerboat with masts, will therefore be very disappointing to own for coastal cruising, and will be next-to-useless as a platform to learn to sail well. 

To answer your other question: In my opinion Bayfield's are no worse than an I.P. (which I do not consider particularly ideal as either offshore or coastal cruisers), a little worse than a Shannon, and a lot worse than a Caliber or Valiant. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## dmchose (Sep 5, 2003)

Jeff_H said:


> (which I do not consider particularly ideal as either offshore or coastal cruisers), a little worse than a *Shannon*, ....


Can you explain the reasoning behind this opinion ?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My basis is that for the most part, (especially the newer) Shannons (as compared to Bayfields) tend to have a little more modern, lower drag underbodies, nicer modeled hull forms, noticably better build quality, and interior layouts better suited for both offshore work and coastal cruising (for example, on the Shannon, galleys are located nearer the point of least motion and where they can vent out the companionway and handholds and footholds are more usefully located.) 

Jeff


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hahah... your comments and disagreement are welcome here; that is how I learn most of the time. 

Without given you an impression of being lazy and not wanting to do my homework, can you give me a few examples of boats that have L/D ratio of less than 200 and SA/D of above 20?

Bear in mind the newer design boats are newer with a price tag of 350K and up. I am not sure if I can justify to the Boss of such purchase. My ideal comfort range will be 150 to 300K including the needed upgrades. The number can be moved up if it is justified and the future economic climate is improving


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Rockdawg, don't get caught up in the "newer is better" perception. Old boats are old boats and have proven themselves as compared to new boats. Time will only tell with them, but I'm not a believer in the new thin hulls and lighter displacements.

You say you have $150-300k to spend. That is more than plenty. Many bargains available in the USA right now. Like those Bayfields, I would offer them 1/2 of what they want. You may be suprised. Good luck!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks CSMonkey for the reminder. I will be sensible in my purchase.



> Like those Bayfields, I would offer them 1/2 of what they want. You may be surprised. Good luck!


I am sure you are serious, but I worry if I will totally become a moron in front of the broker and outlawed by the all brokers in the areas.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

The broker will probably tell you that you are insulting the seller, but screw him. It's your money and the seller will counter-offer if he wants to sell it. In this economy, low balling will get you everywhere. Only suckers pay full price. You da man!!!


----------



## randyrhines (Jun 5, 2010)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Hard to find a more beautiful boat. Perfect boat for the Caribbean and I doubt you'd be disapointed. Just don't expect to get anywhere quick..... full keel and heavy displacement. But you're sailing and don't need to get anywhere quick, that's the beauty!


If you want to get somewhere quick you don't buy a sailboat, I enjoy the motion of my heavy displacement full keel Allied princess ketch, nice lines too, this is an old thread but still, heavy full keel boats in seaway are the way to comfortably my draft is only 4'6" also, just my opinion and have sailed bay fields in heavy weather, they handle it fine.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Boat 3 was a Bayfield 36. Had it for 4 years. Also have owned a Pearson 22, a Cape Dory 28, a Little Harbor 52, and now a Morris 38. Yea, cannot make up my mind

I agree that a Bayfield is not a fast boat, but as we say in my neighborhood, it's wicked stable and comfortable. We could balance this boat and lock down the wheel and it would hold its heading for an hour. It's big for its size in terms of living arrangements, although the nav station was in a weird place (forward adjacent the head). It had both the jib and staysail on a roller. Nice when the wind piped up. We like the way they look, some people don't but that's a matter of taste.

Would I consider this boat for the Chesapeake? Depends what I wanted to do.
If I wanted to do the beer can races Wednesday night, probably not. If I wanted to beat my buddies short tacking up a narrow bay, probably not. If I was into comfort, liked the look, happy a bit more off the wind, wanted a boat that would tend itself under sail without an autopilot...then sure. 

We believe in different boats for different folks at different times in their lives. This time, yea, I really think we're on the last one. Yup, this time I really mean it


----------



## jambone (Jun 15, 2012)

I single hand a Bayfield 29', and most of what everyone is saying rings pretty true. Pretty slow, traditional and beautiful lines (imo), pretty rock solid in heavy weather, and nice and comfortable inside. The lack of a v-berth on my 29' allows for a very roomy head. The other point that rings very true is the ability to hold a course. I do not own an autopilot, but when the boat is balanced she holds course remarkably well. Many a day I have trimmed the sails, laid back and relaxed. Not very fast, but built solid, and I don't mind all the beautiful teak I have to take care of. I've been aboard a 36' and they are also very nice, haven't seen the 40' but I can imagine it is similar... except for the whole two masts thing.


----------



## Halberdier (May 15, 2009)

Here's a couple of sites I used to research and compare sailboats:
Sail Calculator Pro v3.53 - 2500+ boats - great to compare two boats.
Sailboat Links, Sailing sites, Sailboat Class Association List - Had pictures/diagrams and specifications of lots of sailboats. I found I had to use the "New Search" function when searching by partial names.


----------



## Halberdier (May 15, 2009)

Here's a few other sites I use to research sailboats
Sail Calculator Pro v3.53 - 2500+ boats
Sailboat Links, Sailing sites, Sailboat Class Association List - use the "New Search"
Niagara 35 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada - brocheure style profiles and layouts and specifications of some sailboats
Atom Voyages - Good Old Boats List - brouchure style profiles and layouts, specificationa and comments on 20 to 32 foot blue water cruisers. 
Sailboat Reviews of Offshore Cruising Yachts : Bluewaterboats.org - a good write-up, brouchure style profiles and layouts, specificationa and commenton blue water cruisers. 
Practical Sailor - Sailboat Reviews - M - Practical sailor's review of many sailboats. A short blurb is free, but you have to purchase the full review.


----------



## ntolst (Dec 5, 2012)

I am an owner of Bayfield 36' on the Chesapeake. I sailed her in light winds and the performance is not too bad considering full keel and 18,500 lb displacement. In moderate winds her performance is good with nice tracking and very comfortable ride.


----------

